

UltraSPARC T4 tech summary - caf
http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=122683&threadid=122683&roomid=2

======
bryanlarsen
I think Anandtech put it best. Paraphrasing: T4 is proof that Oracle has not
yet abandoned SPARC and provides enough performance that those who are heavily
invested in Solaris/SPARC won't feel obligated to look for an alternative. It
probably won't convince anybody to switch to SPARC.

------
maximilianburke
Oracle has invented the Pentium 4!

edit: 8 cores per die and 8 threads per core is neat but the high clock rate
and the relatively small caches are going to make it a tricky beast to program
for.

~~~
wladimir
I have some experience programming against the previous architecture (T3).

It depends on what you're doing. For some purposes it's great to have that
many cores/thread, such as network servers or others systems that handle
zillions of quasi-independent messages.

On the other hand, if your software only have a few active threads that do
heavy computation once in a while, it's very tricky (even the packaged BLAS
libraries only have so-so performance, even though they parallelize heavily
and are supposedly optimized for their caches) and IMO you're better off with
a traditional multicore processor.

------
patrickgzill
Unfortunately due to Oracle's behavior, it is completely irrelevant.

